# What Satellites can you get with LIDL receiver and dish ?



## SteveMc1 (8 Mar 2005)

Hi there

as a novice in this area I bought the LIDL satellire system recently and installed it this weekend. 

I have been able to get the Astra satellite and all its free to air channels. But have to say its disappointing - mostly German speaking stations or news channels.

I had thought that I would get some of the channels such as BBC3, ITV2, BRavo, and similar channels.

Anyone know if I can get these with this system.

Thanks.


----------



## Tonka (8 Mar 2005)

*Sat Finding.*

Thats astra 1 then .

if the receiver is analogue you are stuck with it as astra 1 is where most analogue channels are found. 

if the receiver is Digital you are just pointing at the wrong sat. astra 2 is the one you want at 28 east not 19 east. swing that dish 9 degrees to the right and rescan the sky again. 

if you prefer french and italian swing left 6 degrees at hotbird. 

get this yoke SMWLINK  and put in your co-ordinates and it will tell you the dish tilt and the bearing and the LNB twist your need (about 25 degrees for astra 2 ) , see what it recommends for astra one seeing as its working . 

www.smw.se/


----------



## SteveMc1 (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: What Satellites can you get with LIDL receiver and dish*

Tonka - thanks a lot.
I will try that today and let you know if it works.
I presume the receiver is digital but cant be sure.


----------



## Tonka (8 Mar 2005)

*LIDL receiver and dish  (any digital receiver + dish really)*

If you know your existing channels, the ones it found.

check here

www.lyngsat.com/ and click Europe and then astra one.

if that site sez the channels you already found are digital then you are sorted.

Astra 2 is 28 e about 135 on the compass but 130 on the east coast when you swing the dish looseish 

20 degree schlant above the horizon (ish)

25 degree twisht to the right on the lnb (ish)

Use that program I referred to and use the current sat as a reference.  

My opinion is that ANYONE with an 80cm dish and basic numeracy can line up astra2 on a dry day


----------



## Hansov (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: LIDL receiver and dish  (any digital receiver + dish rea*

I have the Lidl dish tempoararily pointed at Astra 2 which as Tonka said is easy enough to do on a dry day (I had to pick a wet day tho'!!). If you got one of the sat finders from Lidl as well it does help. However I found mrs. hansov was a better option as I slowly (note the slowly bit) rotated the dish and she watched the TV. I am also able to pick up Eurobird from the same direction. On Astra 2 you get BBC1, BBC2, BBC3 and BBC4. 3 and 4 only start transmissions after 7 pm. Before that CBBC and Cbeebies share those transponders (I think they are called). You get a lot of shopping channels, Xtreme Sports, Wrestling, God channels. CNN is on Eurobird in English. I have hit on some channels showing live soccer at weekends. ITV channels except ITV news are all still encrypted so you can't get them but there is some discussion that these may go free to air later this year. My next project is to fix the dish to the gable and attach a motor to it to explore more satellites.


----------



## podgeandrodge (8 Mar 2005)

*satellite*

Hi
In France I have a place which is hooked up to Canal+ Satellite for the whole building so I can't move the dish.  I can get BBC World, CNN International, Euronews, God Channel etc but no chance of the likes of ITV or BBC1 etc.  Being clueless about these things I was wondering if there is any way at all of getting free to air channels without moving the dish itself if I got a free to view card, or is the dish position going to prevent me doing anything. (I can't put my own dish up on the roof or on the side of my apartment.) Thanks.


----------



## Hansov (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: satellite*

I think you are snookered there. I doubt that the dish on your building is pointed towards Astra2 but maybe somebody else "with more than two months satellite experience" has a better idea on this one. You might also have a problem getting a card. There is a lot of discussion on such topics on the boards.ie site which has a hosted satellite discussion forum.  From "A Lidl-satellite-dish" amateur!!!


----------



## Tonka (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: satellite*

bbc world is on hotbird as is canal+ .

get a sledgehammer and tap gently


----------



## heinbloed1 (9 Mar 2005)

*satelite*

Thanks Tonka ! 
( Canal+ is also available on astra but encrypted ,at least most of the programmes.)


----------



## SteveMc1 (9 Mar 2005)

*channels*

Tonka - I found the Astra 2 satellite ok and have now got bbc1,3,4 itv news etc which is great.

two more questions if I can - 
I have a list of other channels which dont seem to come in RTL, SAT-1 , Euronews, Kabel1 etc . They are all supposed to be on astra 2 I think so do I need to adjust the dish slightly to get these.

Also in the instructions for the dish they mentioned that I need to earth the dish in case of lightning - Is this common practice , has everyone done this- what do I need to do there.
many thanks again for all your assistance.

regs


----------



## Tonka (9 Mar 2005)

*DIY Sat*

Yah.

Glad to see that yeiz are all finding Astra 2, it is no big deal if you can change a fuse and drill a hole  

Earthing is to deal with static buildup etc . Google a bit and basically get a thin copper wire from the dish to the ground somehow and inspect periodically for damage !

The list (with RTL) you have may be because either

a) you found those channels when tuning on astra 1 but cannot see them anymore as the dish points at astra 2 now

and/or

b) the receiver (lidl being german) came preloaded with astra1 channels tuned in  again you cannot see them so they can be deleted .

an 80cm dish + lnb can see an arc of about 5 degrees. if you point spot on at 28 east you can therefore pick up about 25.5 to about 30.5 but astra 1 is at 19 so its too far. Sometimes its 3 degrees not 5 

You could pick up BOTH sats if you had 2 x LNB , that can be a tad complex for a beginner especially of there is no special 2 x LNB mounting bracket available for your dish. You will also need a Diseq switch (about €15) to switch from one lnb to another as you change sats. 

Cost 
1 x extra single LNB = €15 
1 x switch between them (standard = Diseq 1) €15
1 x bracket for the tip of dish to mount 2 LNBs = €15 if available


----------



## Tonka (9 Mar 2005)

*Re: DIY Sat*

I made up a quick and dirty shopping basket from my favourite site, www.hm-sat.de? who deilver UPS to Ireland ....anywhere in Ireland may I add.

I also increased the quality of the kit a tad and threw in 2 different twin LNB brackets for when you get good at fiddling with it  

This kit will pick up all the free channels on Astra1 and Astra 2 at the same time and switch between the 2 LNBs. It is all a bit big but that is no hassle behind a house where no one will see it and the only missing item is a compass and a drill and screwdriver and spanner  

Menge Preis Summe Art-Nr. Artikelbezeichnung Entfernen 
1 44,00 44,00 10073-004    Gibertini Antenne 85cm grau  
1 12,00 12,00 10331    Multifeed Gibertini 2-fach variabel  
1  12,00 12,00 10329    Multifeed Gibertini 2-fach fix  
1  104,00 104,00 10428    Topfield TF 4000 FE  
 28,00 56,00 10247    Invacom Single LNB, 40mm Feed, 0,3 dB  
1 11,00 11,00 10118    Diseqc Schalter Gigant 2/1 S.162-CW  
 49,00 49,00 10465    Koaxkabel 7mm 100m Rolle 100dB  
8 0,50 4,00 10464    F-Stecker 7mm mit Dichtung  
 39,00 39,00 10137-105    Wandhalter 80cm  

As there is a lash of cable you can upgrade to 2 viewing stations in the house by getting these LNBs instead of the ones above (item 10247 above) and more F connectors and an extra diseq connectors and receiver , about another €150 on top of the €300 I make it 

2 49,00 98,00 10244    Invacom Twin LNB, 40mm Feed, 0,3 dB 
2  104,00 208,00 10428    Topfield TF 4000 FE  
16 0,50 8,00 10464    F-Stecker 7mm mit Dichtung  
2 11,00 22,00 10118    Diseqc Schalter Gigant 2/1 S.162-CW 

You could save money and maybe get away with it but the above package is pretty idiot proof for a first timer as the LNBs are more sensitive and the dish is bigger which gives you the margin of error you may need. 

Sky will charge you €100 install and about €30 a month for a year , taking the same amount of money off you in effect and leaving you none the wiser . 



I make it it costs abouut €300 the kit but thats all upfront and with the tolerances I included including a bigger dish than you MAY need if you are an expert you can find the sats using the info I mentioned near the top of this thread and if you are no spot on it will still work perfectly even in rain .  

There is also enough quality spec cable included to get the dish away from the front of the house where it would look ugly without signal loss.


----------

